
Sex pigs halt traffic after laser attack on Pokémon teens – The Local - coldcode
http://www.thelocal.se/20160816/pig-mask-pair-enjoy-waterwheel-sex-after-pokmon-hunter-attack
======
coldcode
Not that exciting but the headline is awesome.

